# نشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح يا محب البشر.



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2011)

*نشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح يا محب البشر. 







فأتلو اسمك بلا فتور مثل ملائكتك فى السماء و أسبح و أمجد و أهلل لأسمك ياربى يسوع المسيح
و أرسل لنا النعمة العظيمة التى من قبل روحك القدوس المعزى لكى ننطق بكرامة اسمك المبارك الكريم. 
كل القديسين التائهين فى الحياة و البرارى بالجوع و العطش و البرد  معوزين متضايقين مثل بولس يعزيهم اسمك القدوس  
فهو قوتهم فى جميع شدائدهم و تعزيتهم فى تجاربهم
اسمك هو غذاءهم الحقيقى  لانفسهم و أجسادهم معاً. 
اسمك  ينبوع ماء حياة حلوة  فى أفواههم. 
أحلى من العسل و من كل حلاوة جسدية.
 امين



*​*
*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

امين

جميل اوي يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

آمين
شكرا جدااا
ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> جميل اوي يا قمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك


روزي
سلام الرب معك  
شكراااا لتواااصلك  ​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين​
> شكرا جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرحك​




استاذي النهيسي
نورت صفحتي بمرورك وردك
 بارك الرب حياتك​


----------



## ماجو2010 (4 فبراير 2011)

كلام جميل جدآ
ميرسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> كلام جميل جدآ
> ميرسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


ماجو
اسعدني   تواجدك 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​



 اسعدني مرورك  
سلام ونعمة  ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــن
> 
> شكرا على الصلاه
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​




 ربنا يبارك حياتك
مرسي لمروورك الجميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2011)

*نشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح يا محب البشر
نعم نشكرك لانك مستحق
ميررسى يا غاليه*


----------



## DODY2010 (25 فبراير 2011)

حلو اوي ربنا يباركك


----------

